# what subsystems are and how do I get a list of subsystems present at my workstation?



## pinglin (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,

what subsystems are and how do I get a list of subsystems present at my workstation?
and please don't redirect to google, I did it before and didn't get needed info.

Thanks

Please sorry for a possible stupid question... )


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 20, 2010)

What do you mean by subsystems?


----------



## pinglin (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/smp/ >>> Subsystems and Staffing (Historical)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-modules.html
....
I'm interested in it because I am using python paramiko, which has invoke_subsystem(self, subsystem) func:
Request a subsystem on the server (for example, sftp).

So how do I know what subsystems are at my FreeBSD?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

pinglin said:
			
		

> I'm interested in it because I am using python paramiko, which has invoke_subsystem(self, subsystem) func:
> Request a subsystem on the server (for example, sftp).


This has nothing to do with FreeBSD. See sshd_config(5), search for Subsystem.


----------



## pinglin (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I am a little frustrated at my own stupidy


----------

